# A couple Pic from Pomona Show.



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Entering Show (click on pic to enlarge)




Elongated




Marginated




Yellowfoots




Two Heads are better than one? Owner said both heads are functioning and he is eating with both.


----------



## Isa (Jan 6, 2009)

Really nice pics Robyn 
It must have been so fun to go there, I wish I could go to a reptile show that huge .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish there were reptile shows here in the Central Valley. It would take a 5 or 6 hour drive for me to get to a show in SoCal, and I'm just too barn sour to embark on something like that.

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 6, 2009)

there is a show later in the year in san jose.


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Jan 6, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I wish there were reptile shows here in the Central Valley. It would take a 5 or 6 hour drive for me to get to a show in SoCal, and I'm just too barn sour to embark on something like that.
> 
> Yvonne



You're not to far from Sacramento are you Yvonne? We have the show every September at the Convention Center.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2009)

REDFOOTMATT said:


> You're not to far from Sacramento are you Yvonne? We have the show every September at the Convention Center.



You're not talking about Turtlerama are you? That's not near the quality of the show in SoCal. I've been to Turtlerama a couple of times. Its nice, but not big.

Yvonne


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Jan 6, 2009)

emysemys said:


> REDFOOTMATT said:
> 
> 
> > You're not to far from Sacramento are you Yvonne? We have the show every September at the Convention Center.
> ...



I've never been to the turtlerama,when's that. The Annual Rep show is put on by upscalereptiles.com They never have enough Torts for me though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 7, 2009)

This show was much smaller than the big one in Anahiem but all the shows I've been too seem to have more snakes, lizards and arachnids than torts or turtles. I did find that the prices on the torts at the Pomona show seemed high. The two lowest prices were two 4 1/2 inch RES for $6.00 and sully hatchlings for $59.00 most of the other torts were in the upper 100s and up. And they had the same Egyptians that I saw at the Anahiem show (the group were $4500.00). But non the less it was fun.


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 7, 2009)

I drove from Utah to visit family for the holidays and luckily was able to attend the show! (picked up my first tortoise) I had been waiting to attend to find our first perfect pet. A baby Leopard named Ookini Ticktock Aspidochelone Hollingsworth >.> yeah everyone had to name him.
Oh that 2 headed beardy was ticketed at $6,000.00, just a little fact I thought was 'wow' worthy^^
Was great to see so many people there and start to immerse ourselves into the Tortoise society.


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Jan 7, 2009)

maevamichelle said:


> I drove from Utah to visit family for the holidays and luckily was able to attend the show! (picked up my first tortoise) I had been waiting to attend to find our first perfect pet. A baby Leopard named Ookini Ticktock Aspidochelone Hollingsworth >.> yeah everyone had to name him.
> Oh that 2 headed beardy was ticketed at $6,000.00, just a little fact I thought was 'wow' worthy^^
> Was great to see so many people there and start to immerse ourselves into the Tortoise society.



Who would pay $6000.00 for an animal that probably won't survive too long? Wow is right!


----------



## Shanna (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think I got such a view of the two-headed one, it was really crowded around it. Don't have a picture of it anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2009)

REDFOOTMATT said:


> I've never been to the turtlerama,when's that. The Annual Rep show is put on by upscalereptiles.com They never have enough Torts for me though.



I believe its in August every year at the Belle Cooley (??) library. Its put on by the Sacramento Turtle & Tortoise club.

Yvonne


----------

